# Can Access the Computer but cannot ping



## abhijitnandedkar (Jun 1, 2015)

Sir,
Since last few days I m experiencing a problem in my network .I can access the certain computers but I cannot ping the same computer .It is showing 'request time out' . What could be the reason and how can I solve it.


Regards


----------



## amjath (Jun 19, 2015)

What do you mean access computers? You mean access the shared folders but cannot ping?
When you get request time out can you access these computers.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2015)

can you tell us how are ensuring "I can access the certain computers" ? how are you accessing the computers


----------

